# My Skin Cancer and possibly yours



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Just got the pamphlet from the MOHS surgeon and thought I’d share this information with our group about non-melanoma skin cancer; for anyone who is interested.  It will be long, so if you are not interested, , move on to another thread.  I am paraphrasing from the pamphlet.

What is skin cancer?
Skin is made up of keratinocytes and skin replenishes itself by dividing in an organized manner.  When it doesn’t it becomes skin cancer.  There are three types of skin cancer.  The most common is basil cell carcinoma.  Basil cell carcinoma is a cancer of the keratinocytes.  It is almost NEVER life threatening.

The second most common skin cancer is Squamous cell carcinoma.  It is a cancer of the keratinocytes.  It is generally not life threatening.  But it left, it can spread and metastasis.  . Basal and squamous skin cancer do not turn into melanoma.

Melanoma is the killer.  Melanoma is very aggressive and accounts for most skin cancer deaths.  Melanoma is a cancer of the melanocytes, the pigment-producing cells of the skin.  Aggressive skin cancer like melanoma and sometimes squamous spread to the lymph nodes and other organs.

My aunt was diagnosed with melanoma.  My mother said she had two years left to live.  I said she didn’t.  Two months later she died.  My daughter was looking at her husband back on day.  She said some of his freckles looked, odd.  She forced him to see the doctor.

Melanoma.  3/4 of the skin on his back had to be removed.  He has to get a PET every six months.  Melanoma is nothing to mess around with-if diagnosed early.  If diagnosed late, well, don’t be diagnosed late.

See the skin doctor.  Strip down to your birthday suit and let them check every inch of your birthday suit.  My maiden Aunt was too embarrassed to go to the doctor as the mole was on her upper inside thigh.  She didn’t want the doc seeing her privates.  The mole got bigger.  She finally went in.  It was far to late.

She literally died of embarrassment.

She was in her forties.  I remember her as a wonderful person although I saw her rarely.  She was a school teacher.  The youngest sibling of my mother.  She stayed home and took care of her elderly mother and disabled brother, who was at Pearl Harbor.  When they died, she thought would marry and adopt some children.

Continued below.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

You go to your regular doctor.  He notices skin cancer.  Usually he “burns” it off with liquid nitrogen.  Yes, it hurts.  A scab will form and depending on how fast you heal, or how deep it was, or big the area was, or how much he sprayed, it can take a while.  I have found it can take up to 2 weeks to heal.  But I am diabetic and my skin heals a bit slow.

As it heals it itches, like any scab.  You usually get skin cancer from sun exposure.  I grew up in California -lots of sun.  Lots of sun burn, but I get skin cancer on my face.  Husband was in Vietnam.  He gets skin cancer on his face and arms.  His regular doctor burns the areas off with liquid nitrogen.

My husband’s skin cancer looks like brown spots.  My husbands skin cancer is basal.  He got a small little lump on his bottom eyelid.  Then that lump looked like a small pimple.  The lump started to grow like crazy, looked really gross, and I made him go see the skin doc. 

It was squamous cell carcinoma.  Took months to convince him to go.  He was referred to a MOHS surgeon and had it removed.  Then he saw a plastic surgeon to repair the eye lid so it would close right. 

My SIL has red hair and lots of freckles.  Apparently his skin cancer looked like his freckles, only oddly shaped.  It took months for my daughter and myself to get him to go to the surgeon.  He is fortunate he did not die.

My skin cancer is up next


----------



## Judycat (Jan 8, 2022)

I was born with several large moles on my back. Every doc who saw them, didn't matter his specialty, would say I needed to keep an eye on them just in case. They run in a curved line from my shoulder to the opposite hip. They are freakishly large I guess.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Judycat said:


> I was born with several large moles on my back. Every doc who saw them, didn't matter his specialty, would say I needed to keep an eye on them just in case. They run in a curved line from my shoulder to the opposite hip. They are freakishly large I guess.


It’s the shape you have to worry about, if they change shape get right in to the doctor.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 8, 2022)

Good post, all should worry about and get checked for skin cancer.  A guy I worked with developed it from a "mole" on his forehead.  He ignored it and was dead within 6 months...

I have had a few precancerous things removed from my forehead, just with liquid nitrogen at the doctor's office.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

As I was saying skin cancer can look different.  I had a red mark on the side of my face, bout a quarter inch, long and thin.  Sprayed once.  All gone.  But I mostly have/had rough, pealing skin places, spots, with no discoloration-skin cancer.

These spots had to be sprayed, over a couple of years, a few times, and finally disappeared.  They were above my eyebrows and one between my eye brows.  Then I got a place on my forehead into my hair line that pealed and pealed and pealed, no matter how often I put lotion on it.  Then I bought a better lotion, it still pealed.  A bit bigger than a quarter.  Skin cancer.  He sprayed it a couple weeks ago.

When I fell a couple years ago, I ended up with two small purple spots under my eye.  Skin cancer, he carefully sprayed them.  They are still there but I guess now they are just discolored skin as he has not sprayed them since.

And a small rough spot on my cheek, which he’s sprayed twice, and which has rough skin.  And this year it turned red.  And I decided to go see him about it again.  And then on my physical my doctor said, that’s cancer go see about it.  Yup, already had the appointment set up.  Apparently it you injury your skin in a fall or some other way, you can get cancer from the injury.

I go and see him.  He uses this little round magnifying glass to look at the places on your skin.
He sprays that larger spot and a couple of smaller spots which he notices and I had not.  I also have what my doctor says was a wart on the top of my head.  He checks it, says it’s not a wart, and heavily sprays it.  Then he looks at the place on my cheek.  Cancer, not basal like the others.

He gives me some pain shots, takes a deep biopsy, and sends it off.  The spot is long about 1/8 an inch, and very thin, and crusty, and a bit red.  And it feels like he dug a hole to China.  The biopsy comes back as squamous cell cancer.  I am referred to the MOHS surgeon.  In the meanwhile, I see my regular cancer doctor for my blood cancer and get good news cause I have gone in remission.

But I ask him about the skin cancer.  He looks at it.  Says the MOHS surgeon will probably take at least a silver dollar size piece of my cheek out.  . It’s the holiday so I have to wait.  The surgery will be on the 14th, next week.

And I get a pamphlet in the mail with paperwork to fill out.  Course I have misplaced the paperwork .


----------



## oldpeculier (Jan 8, 2022)

I've had a melanoma in situ on my back removed years ago with a Wide Local Excision (WLE). Melanoma in situ is stage 0 . Definitely the melanoma one wants if given the choice. Regular body scans and visits to the dermatologist is a must.

I also had a few Basal Cell Carcinomas (BCC). One on my nose near the eye removed with Mohs surgery. The BCC near the eye can do some damage if left untreated because it can invade the eye with sight loss possible.

I would let a dermatologist do all the freezing and or possible removal for biopsy instead of a GP. They are better qualified at identification and will remove and send it to the pathologist if uncertain.  One doesn't want to freeze something that will grow back. I've had numerous spots froze and scrapped, they always give me and recommend applying Aquaphor gel to help in the healing process. 

Here's a good forum with helpful people:   https://forum.melanoma.org/forums/topic/new-patient-forum-for-the-mrf/

Best of luck with your surgery.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 8, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Says the MOHS surgeon will probably take at least a silver dollar size piece of my cheek out.


Ouch, that doesn't sound like much fun!  Good that you are keeping an eye on things and taking care of it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> I've had a melanoma in situ on my back removed years ago with a Wide Local Excision (WLE). Melanoma in situ is stage 0 . Definitely the melanoma one wants if given the choice. Regular body scans and visits to the dermatologist is a must.
> 
> I also had a few Basal Cell Carcinomas (BCC). One on my nose near the eye removed with Mohs surgery. The BCC near the eye can do some damage if left untreated because it can invade the eye with sight loss possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I agree.  A dermatologist is best.  And yes, anything involving the eye has to go which is what I told my husband.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 8, 2022)

I had surgery on my eyelid back in 2013 for a squamous cell carcinoma. My doc said it should be quick and simple but I gave him permission to cut whatever he had to so that he got it all. I told him I’d rather be disfigured that have it spread. 

Good thing I did because it was way more extensive than originally thought. He had to cut down my cheek and around the side of my eye. I lost my lower lid and could no longer wear contacts. But he got it all!!

I see my dermatologist yearly. Last time she froze three spots. “Just in case” spots is what she called them. I also had her freeze one skin tag that was at the neckline of many of my shirts and would get irritated from the rubbing.

Graphic pic below. Don’t look if you’re squeamish.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Continuing with the pamphlet.

Skin cancers can be removed by freezing with liquid nitrogen, burning with electric current (do not try this at home ), radiation therapy, topical chemotherapy, and surgical removal.  The pamphlet says that MOHS surgery is best suited for removing more difficult skin cancers in critical areas such as the head-face, neck, hands, feet, and lower legs where complete removal and maximum preservation of healthy tissue is vital for both cosmetic and functional reconstruction.

MOHS surgery, named after Dr. Fred Mohs, has the highest cure rate.  So here is how it is done.

The doc takes out a bowl-shaped rim of normal looking tissue around and underneath the identified skin cancer.  The cancer is mapped, laid flat, and cut into thin sections.  Those sections are stained, placed under a microscope where they are analyzed.  While you wait in a chair in the surgery room, reading a book or eating a snack or having a drink or wishing you were dead.  .

I am getting heart palpitations just reading this pamphlet.  I am going to need a pill to get through this-valium.  Lots and lots of Valium.

If any cancer is discovered at the edges of the margins of the tissue, the location of the cancer is noted, and, yup, more tissue is removed.  Rinse, repeat until all the cancer is removed.  This can take up to 2 hours or more.

It says most cancers are cleared in one or two steps.  But if a cancer has “roots”-oh good god “roots” .  If it has roots more stages are necessary.  A skin cancer can be much larger than if appears.  And much deeper.

My doc will “greet” me.  Identify the visible edges of the cancer, circle it with a marker, ask me to confirm the location, he will make a note of where the biopsy was performed, discuss the procedure, answer questions, photo the site, recline the chair, wash and inject with anesthesia until it is numb, give me medication reducing anxiety if I want it.

Oh, I want it.  I want it now.  Stella has to go outside.  Continued later.


----------



## oldpeculier (Jan 8, 2022)

@ Aneeda  -  Got more bad news. The reconstruction is worse.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Ronni said:


> I had surgery on my eyelid back in 2013 for a squamous cell carcinoma. My doc said it should be quick and simple but I gave him permission to cut whatever he had to so that he got it all. I told him I’d rather be disfigured that have it spread.
> 
> Good thing I did because it was way more extensive than originally thought. He had to cut down my cheek and around the side of my eye. I lost my lower lid and could no longer wear contacts. But he got it all!!
> 
> ...


I am glad you posted this.  It makes my point, see a skin doctor once a year.  Skin cancer can spread.  I am sure you know how fortunate you are to still have your vision.  But it must have really hurt.  Sorry you had to go through it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> @ Aneeda  -  Got more bad news. The reconstruction is worse.


I won’t have reconstruction.  At 75 there is no one I need to impress, we are still wearing masks, and that side of my face is already scared from fall.  The sides, like ronnie’s, will be sewed together.


----------



## oldpeculier (Jan 8, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I won’t have reconstruction.  At 75 there is no one I need to impress, we are still wearing masks, and that side of my face is already scared from fall.  The sides, like ronnie’s, will be sewed together.



The reconstruction was more painful for me. I wish you the best of luck in healing and in health.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Anyway, the MOHS surgeon repairs the wound.  Usually, like the above picture Ronnie provided, it’s just stitched together from side to side.  If necessary, the surgeon can removed skin from elsewhere, a skin graft, and sew it in place.  But this usually only happens if you have surgery on the nose.

Old woman have extra skin on their faces, usually.  It won’t be an issue.

If you have had a orthopedic prosthesis within two years, and I have, an antibiotic will be necessary.  I have some left from my dental surgery so will take that, if I remember, and see if it can be used.

Reconstruction surgery or plastic surgery is usually only need for eyelids and noses.  Eyelids to get them to close properly.  Noses don’t have extra skin.

My biopsy showed cancer on the complete sample of skin.  The doctor went quite deep and the cancer was all the way through and out to all the edges.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 8, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> My biopsy showed cancer on the complete sample of skin.  The doctor went quite deep and the cancer was all the way through and out to all the edges.


My surgeon explained that they as they excised the tumor they would test the margins as they went, to ensure that the margins were clear of cancerous skin cells before they closed the incision and brought me out of the anesthesia. Its how they ended up doing a much more extensive surgery than he anticipated.

I’m grateful he was diligent.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 8, 2022)

Remarkable, important thread @Aneeda72


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Remarkable, important thread @Aneeda72


Thanks


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 8, 2022)

After numerous tries my husband finally took a picture of the side of my face with the cancer on it.  (As in no, not that side, no not your finger, and finally, yes, that’s right.  Really it’s not that hard.  ).

If you look at the tiny red mark, right across from the end of my nose, right above the fold of skin, that is squamous skin cell cancer; which can spread and kill you.  It is just a slightly darker spot than my rosy cheek. 

If you felt it, the skin would be rough and dry as if you needed to just put lotion on it.  Most people would not know that this is skin cancer.  This is why YOU must see a skin doctor.  Even a GP could miss this one.  Or spray it, thinking it was basal and not squamous.

You can also see, due to my wrinkles, I’ve got skin to spare.  . And the two somewhat brown spots below my eye that were purple and are now brown after being sprayed.  The scar from the fall is hidden now in the folds of my skin since I lost weight.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 8, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> You go to your regular doctor.  He notices skin cancer.  Usually he “burns” it off with liquid nitrogen.  Yes, it hurts.  A scab will form and depending on how fast you heal, or how deep it was, or big the area was, or how much he sprayed, it can take a while.  I have found it can take up to 2 weeks to heal.  But I am diabetic and my skin heals a bit slow.
> 
> As it heals it itches, like any scab.  You usually get skin cancer from sun exposure.  I grew up in California -lots of sun.  Lots of sun burn, but I get skin cancer on my face.  Husband was in Vietnam.  He gets skin cancer on his face and arms.  His regular doctor burns the areas off with liquid nitrogen.
> 
> ...


My BIL has skin cancer and gets it burned off pretty regularly.  He used to farm and was in the sun all the time.  He also is very blonde headed and fair skinned.  Its a regular thing for him.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

@Aneeda72 
So far I have read the entire OP, and I will continue to read every post in this thread, little by little, in between doing other things.
Thank you very much for posting this thread, and for including specific details, any one of which, might alert and help to inform someone who reads it.


----------



## bingo (Jan 8, 2022)

my husband  had the  mohs ...skin grafts and  all..did great


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for the entire thread, @Aneeda72 

Very informative, plus I notice that the 14th is sooner now, than it was, some days ago. 
WIll be thinking of you, all this week.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for the entire thread, @Aneeda72
> 
> Very informative, plus I notice that the 14th is sooner now, than it was, some days ago.
> WIll be thinking of you, all this week.


I got the date mixed it.  It’s actually the 12th, so tomorrow.  I think I’ve had a senior moment week


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I got the date mixed it.  It’s actually the 12th, so tomorrow.  I think I’ve had a senior moment week



OH gosh!  What a thing to have a senior moment regarding!

Glad you didn't miss it! As lousy as it is, is probably better to get this step behind you, at this point.  Will hope it goes as well and as easily as possible!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 11, 2022)

good reminder
unfortunately cancer  can look different
i went in as i had a growth that was odd shaped looked if growing was rough many of the signs listed in magazine articles .

a couple years ago right before covid........I had the dermatologist come in take a look from 10 feet away say "nope those are growths that happen as we age 99.9% never develop cancer, he could removed he said would just grow back."....

since i paid for whole appointment ....I had him look at the whole body was not going to pay for him to look for 15 seconds.

i told him "well this fit all those criteria in articles".................... and he laughed and said "yep,each time another one is released we got 40 patients like you with nothing to worry about".

I watch items on me or spouse............ but after that experience i understand why so many put if off or find it late.
I felt like he was saying i was wasting his time.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I got the date mixed it.  It’s actually the 12th, so tomorrow.  I think I’ve had a senior moment week





I have had so many skin cancers over the years, nose ,face ,leg, back , Bcell lymphoma and am now nursing a vicious growth on my thumb..mentioned on another thread...
Started off as a scaly pimple and now looks like this

I removed pic....I don't want to see ..... tooooo nauseating..

Surgeon looks at it for two minutes and says gotta come off or leave it ..duh!
Our local hospital where he operates has shut down til end of January  (Covid) and I am on his waiting list which by the way also included cosmetic surgery. Makes me so mad. I think a cancerous thumb is more important than a boob job o whatever.....
I am told not to cover it and that is a real trial as we all know the thumb is a major part of the hand .  I keep knocking it when doing things and it bleed sand I nearly scream with the pain. So I wait....

Good luck and I am with you in spirit my dear....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> good reminder
> unfortunately cancer  can look different
> i went is as i had a growth that was odd shaped looked if growing was rough many of the signs listed in magazine articles .
> 
> ...



That dermatologist, his wordings and tone were not good, but I suggest that you go to see a different one, 
either next time you have _any question or doubt about any spot, Or, just go again, at some point, for an overall check.

Don't let that one you saw, discourage you from protecting your own health.
They know that we cannot tell for sure, without their expertise.  Dangerous ones can look a variety of ways.

I went to have some looked at, and I was told those were fine, so I could stop worrying about them;
 However, a different one that I never would have thought to be bad, was spotted by them, and yes, it did definitely need to come out!_


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

Some doctors are just jerks.  I saw a GI doctor for 3  decades.  I had a really bad problem but he said I already had surgery and it was fine.  Went to ER several times.  Finally, 6 months later he did another colonoscopy.  When I woke he told me I had to have surgery in 6 weeks or less or I would die.



A portion of my intestine had died and was bleeding.  This stupid doctor teaches at the UofU.  If a doctor doesn’t believe you or treats you badly, get a new doctor.  . One of Aneeda‘s life lessons.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this experience @Aneeda72.

Skin cancer is rife in Australia because of the climate and it is wise to have regular check ups with your local doctor. I'm due for one now.

I recommend the full birthday suit examination. My doctor noticed something on my upper arm that was of concern. It was basically a smallish dark mole with a slightly irregular edge. He cut it out and sent it off for pathology and it was developing into a melanoma, fortunately it was stage 0. The next step was a referral to a plastic surgeon who incised more tissue and did some fancy work on the skin.

Some years later I pointed out something near the corner of my eye that was persistent. He referred me to a different surgeon and I was scheduled for an operation to deal with this lesion and another one that was just inside the hair line. The latter was excised with simple stitching and the one near the eye required a flap to cover the gap. The most interesting result was that at a post op appointment I received the news that there were actually no cancer cells in the lesion I was most worried about (near the eye) but the one inside the hairline was indeed cancerous. For a moment I was somewhat speechless until I realised that I had just received good news in that I was free of cancer, at least for the time being.

I've also had a basal skin cancer removed from my foot. At first I thought it was just caused by my shoe until I realised that none of my shoes were rubbing the skin at that position. The GP tried to deal with it with a powerful cream that required government approval to prescribe. Two courses of treatment reduced it but failed to completely remove it, so off to the surgeon again. The cells had formed nodules that were resistant to the cream and the cancer was removed using the skin flap technique.

With regular skin checks I hope to be able to deal with future skin cancers before they require surgery.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 11, 2022)

Yes and yes.  Get checked once a year if you can-entire birthday suit.  That small red spot on my cheek could be mistaken for a simple blemish or scarring from when I fell.  Because it was “rough” I went in, and was surprised when it could not be frozen.  Plus a couple other places as well.  The spot on the crown of my head was driving me crazy.  All gone now.  

I stress ate everything in sight today .  Not because I am worried about how I will look.  I am worried about how I will be able to eat.  Food insecurity is a terrible burden; and I have never been able to completely overcome it.

I might be forced to have a malt for dinner.


----------



## Shero (Jan 11, 2022)

God Bless Aneeda. You will get through this. I am sending  my special angel to look after you.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 11, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> After numerous tries my husband finally took a picture of the side of my face with the cancer on it.  (As in no, not that side, no not your finger, and finally, yes, that’s right.  Really it’s not that hard.  ).
> 
> If you look at the tiny red mark, right across from the end of my nose, right above the fold of skin, that is squamous skin cell cancer; which can spread and kill you.  It is just a slightly darker spot than my rosy cheek.
> 
> ...


I see the red mark. It looks pretty innocuous doesn’t it? 

I’m really glad you’re being diligent Aneeda. I don’t have the kinds of wrinkles that would hide the incision down my cheek. Though I’m not a vain person, I still wasn’t looking forward to the scarring. As it turns out I had an exceptional surgeon, I got really lucky, and you’ve seen enough photos of me on here to see that there is no apparent scarring unless you look very, very close. The only person who gets that close to me  is my husband! 

Well, the littlest grands do, but they’re not yet at the age for that level of discernment.


----------



## Jules (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you @Aneeda72   Skin cancer is more prevalent and dangerous than many are willing to admit.  Even many MDs aren’t listening when we talk about unusual growths. 

My friend went to her GP about a spot and he agreed to send her to a surgeon who specialized in cancers above the neck.  That surgeon took one look and told her not to worry about it, it was the other little tiny one nearby that was very bad.  She got in, just in time.  I ended up at that same surgeon a year later for Mohs surgery.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm sorry you're going through this Aneeda! As you instructed, I did not read the entire OP but I hope that your treatment option goes well and you will have a great prognosis.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 11, 2022)

I had a white, raised bump on my cheek several years ago.  It was diagnosed as some type of benign skin cancer and the dermatologist cut it out, which left a slight indentation and scar.  Weirdly, it became a boil a couple of years ago but it went down.  Now it is back again as a raised bump.  I have an appointment with a dermatologist this month.  I'm hoping to not get cut again.   I rarely get sun these days, but I grew up in Florida and used to bake in the sun.  It's all coming back to haunt me now.


----------



## kburra (Jan 11, 2022)

Australia is the worst country for skin cancers,over the years have had about eight or so removed (Surgery) back,arms, head, Face. But hardly surprising when think back in the day would spend endless hours at the beach smothered in coconut oil.Now have mole mapping every six months just to keep an eye on things being a pensioner the service is free.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 11, 2022)

kburra said:


> Australia is the worst country for skin cancers,over the years have had about eight or so removed (Surgery) back,arms, head, Face. But hardly surprising when think back in the day would spend endless hours at the beach smothered in coconut oil.Now have mole mapping every six months just to keep an eye on things being a pensioner the service is free.


Yep, used the coconut oil as well.  Hawaiian Tropic with no sunscreen.  We are paying for it now.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 12, 2022)

So was put into a chair, much like a dentist chair.  Laid back, given 2 shots by the nurse.  Took antibiotic due to recent hip surgery.  Doc comes in, makes first cut, ouch.  Gives me another pain shot, cuts a bowl shaped piece out as the pamphlet said.  About the size of a dime (thank heaven), then they take it to look at.  They sit you up, you can stay in the chair or sit in a regular one.

I switched to a regular one.  They got all the cancer out.  . The worst part was they used an electric tool to “burn” the blood vessels closed, and you can smell your flesh burning.  Not a pleasant moment psychologically.  But hardly any bleeding.  Then they use internal and external stitches.  I have 12 stitches to close the incision, will take pictures tomorrow.

Wash wound once a day with mild soap and water.  Treat once a day with white vinegar and water mixture.  Apply ice pack for swelling-not done this as it doesn’t feel swollen.  Keep covered.  Stitches will be absorbed in couple of weeks.  Call if really red or looks infected.

Was done in an hour and half.  Just starting to hurt now.  Got ice cone for being a good girl.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Got ice cone for being a good girl.


I hope it was a giant 24-hour one!  You deserve it! 
Whew, you got this step done!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 12, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> So was put into a chair, much like a dentist chair.  Laid back, given 2 shots by the nurse.  Took antibiotic due to recent hip surgery.  Doc comes in, makes first cut, ouch.  Gives me another pain shot, cuts a bowl shaped piece out as the pamphlet said.  About the size of a dime (thank heaven), then they take it to look at.  They sit you up, you can stay in the chair or sit in a regular one.
> 
> I switched to a regular one.  They got all the cancer out.  . The worst part was they used an electric tool to “burn” the blood vessels closed, and you can smell your flesh burning.  Not a pleasant moment psychologically.  But hardly any bleeding.  Then they use internal and external stitches.  I have 12 stitches to close the incision, will take pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Glad it all worked out, Aneeda, and that the skin cancer is gone!


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Treat once a day with white vinegar and water mixture


What an interesting treatment!

Glad this is taken care.  Pamper yourself a little now.


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2022)

kburra said:


> Australia is the worst country for skin cancers,


A friend said this.  She spent a few years there, mostly working outside.  Had her skin cancers treated several times until it spread to other areas when she was in her 50s.  Things didn’t end well.  

It’s hard to convince young people that the beautiful tan isn’t worth it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 13, 2022)

Aneeda ,, I really needed to read this thread.
I've been putting off seeing  the dermatologist.

I keep reading how over crowded local hospitals are ,his  office is in the  hospital.


----------



## charry (Jan 13, 2022)

My sister was born with a big mole (birthmark) we were  told , on her elbow,
she hated it….it was around 3inch radius……
when she was a teenager , it started sprouting hairs and other smaller moles….
drs and surgeons said it wasn’t cancerous……..
she suddenly had the mole removed , without our parents consent !,


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2022)

I tried to get as good a picture as I could.  I got confused  and took the pressure bandage off yesterday instead of waiting but no big deal.  It didn’t bleed.  The small ice pack made me nervous as it had edges that could stick into my eye so I tried a wrapped ice cute but it hurt.  So, just put bandaids on and that was that. Today I start the wash and the vinegar treatment.  After the vinegar you put vaseline on it.  This is done for two weeks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2022)

As you can see, they put the cut and repair where a wrinkle is so once it heals the scar should blend in.  I think it will look fine.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> As you can see, they put the cut and repair where a wrinkle is so once it heals the scar should blend in.  I think it will look fine.


I agree. I think it looks as well as possible, and will blend in.
What a relief that procedure is behind you. 

I hadn't heard of using vinegar (diluted) ....and daily, too. 

The Vaseline I have heard of, and I have done....I think it keeps it from healing over too fast, and therefore scabbing worse, as well as it protects it.  Disclaimer: I am not a doctor and don't know what I am talking about. 

I am glad it looks as well as it does, Aneeda! Looks like a good job to me.  (I would repeat my disclaimer, but I think you can remember it, for as long as you need to!  )


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2022)

@Aneeda72  .. They did a great job. It is not as big as I pictured it would be. I hope it heals well


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Aneeda72  .. They did a great job. It is not as big as I pictured it would be. I hope it heals well


It is much smaller than the other doctor thought it would be, thankfully.  I start the routine this afternoon.    I hope it does not make it hurt more, whining


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 13, 2022)

Diluted  vinegar sounds like an old time remedy.
My dermatologist  suggested Aquaphor, which could be another name for Vaseline?

Looking at the tube , active ingredient, Petrolatum 41%.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 13, 2022)

Now that most of not all of the injected pain medication has worn off, it hurts.  . It has also swelled, both the incision and my cheek, so I have been icing it.  I giggled about the use of vinegar.  Seems vinegar kills bacteria and negates the need for surface antibodies.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Is that area of your face improving, Aneeda?


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 18, 2022)

I've had to skip some of the comments because it just increased my anxiety. My question, what do they cover the eyes with when spraying on the face. I have to have liquid nitrogen for areas on my nose but they are close to the eyes. Thank you


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Is that area of your face improving, Aneeda?


Yes it is looking much better, thank you


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 18, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I've had to skip some of the comments because it just increased my anxiety. My question, what do they cover the eyes with when spraying on the face. I have to have liquid nitrogen for areas on my nose but they are close to the eyes. Thank you


 No, you just close them


----------



## Jules (Jan 18, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I've had to skip some of the comments because it just increased my anxiety. My question, what do they cover the eyes with when spraying on the face. I have to have liquid nitrogen for areas on my nose but they are close to the eyes. Thank you


They will cover your eyes, if needed.  Remember, doctors have steady hands - this is what they do.  Liquid nitrogen is usually applied with a swab, not sprayed.


----------



## Shero (Jan 18, 2022)

Heal well Aneeda, thinking of you


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes it is looking much better, thank you


I'm glad to hear that!
But, does it hurt to laugh?


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 18, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> No, you just close them


I don't think this is an option for me.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 18, 2022)

Jules said:


> They will cover your eyes, if needed.  Remember, doctors have steady hands - this is what they do.  Liquid nitrogen is usually applied with a swab, not sprayed.


The last time I had it done the dr covered my eyes with the hand. At the time I was in shock, I just went to have it looked at not even thinking that it might be cancer. My family doctor did inform me that I could have it put on with a swab but that it did not work as well as the liquid nitrogen.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 18, 2022)

I mentioned earlier that I had a bump (which was benign skin cancer) removed from my cheek many years ago.  Oddly, the bump came back and actually became a boil in 2020.  

It took me a month and a half to get in to see a dermatologist, but I saw her yesterday and she seems to think the bump is a cyst.  She numbed it, drained it, squeezed it and bandaged it.    I was actually thrilled to wear a mask yesterday because of the awful bandaging.  They did do a biopsy and will let me know if it is cancerous.  At the very least, she thinks I may have to have it stitched due to the "hole" it may leave.  I'll take it if it's not skin cancer!

But how odd that the removal of skin cancer would cause a cyst?!  She couldn't even explain it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 21, 2022)

This is a picture of my face a couple days after I fell.  A tooth was also broken and had to be removed.  My face was tore and could not be stitched.  It was this “blow” that caused 3 skin cancers.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 21, 2022)

Sadly, my incision has become infected.  I don’t know how since I have followed his instructions and I have used sterile pads to clean my face and put the Vaseline on.  . I will have to go to the instant care tomorrow and have it checked.  Their are about 8 places showing infection, I think you can see 4 of them on the picture.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

That is so sad, that you hurt your face that badly, and had both those immediate hurts, and then, the later ones. 
I am glad you didn't break your nose or harm your eyes terribly, from that awful blow.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Sadly, my incision has become infected.  I don’t know how since I have followed his instructions and I have used sterile pads to clean my face and put the Vaseline on.  . I will have to go to the instant care tomorrow and have it checked. Their are about 8 places showing infection, I think you can see 4 of them on the picture.View attachment 204775


OH MY! I am so sorry.  And yes, you followed the instructions, and we always hope that will make things go better than this did.  But I know that you know, the human body just does this sometimes, from all the trauma of the wound, and possibly the air or water, sometime, and hopefully this wasn't from any other reason.

Yes, the sooner you get something to counteract it, now, the better. 

You deserved a break, but sometimes we just don't catch one, eh? 

And Joey was possibly planning on you doing something for him, tomorrow, instead.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 21, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> So was put into a chair, much like a dentist chair.  Laid back, given 2 shots by the nurse.  Took antibiotic due to recent hip surgery.  Doc comes in, makes first cut, ouch.  Gives me another pain shot, cuts a bowl shaped piece out as the pamphlet said.  About the size of a dime (thank heaven), then they take it to look at.  They sit you up, you can stay in the chair or sit in a regular one.
> 
> I switched to a regular one.  They got all the cancer out.  . The worst part was they used an electric tool to “burn” the blood vessels closed, and you can smell your flesh burning.  Not a pleasant moment psychologically.  But hardly any bleeding.  Then they use internal and external stitches.  I have 12 stitches to close the incision, will take pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You are a very brave woman Aneeda.  Hats off to you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 21, 2022)

Kaila said:


> OH MY! I am so sorry.  And yes, you followed the instructions, and we always hope that will make things go better than this did.  But I know that you know, the human body just does this sometimes, from all the trauma of the wound, and possibly the air or water, sometime, and hopefully this wasn't from any other reason.
> 
> Yes, the sooner you get something to counteract it, now, the better.
> 
> ...


We are celebrating his birthday tomorrow since it’s Saturday.  We got him a large chocolate cupcake so he could have plenty of candles and cookies and cream ice cream..  And an ice cream cake for us all to share that is non chocolate ; strawberry ice cream and while cake which he will also eat.  His older brother and SO are coming.

Pizza, of course .  Then, if his shoulder still hurts and he wants, I will take him to the instant care and I will go back later.  Tomorrow will be a busy day.  Stella continues to feel better but still sleeping a lot and not eating much.  But she is drinking well.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2022)

That's a very busy day, for sure.  I hope you can enjoy those special parts of it!


----------



## bingo (Jan 21, 2022)

Praying for you...please get well


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2022)

I had a small, light pink spot on my nose for over a year. It itched. I thought it was an insect bite, which is what it looked like. Because it wouldn't go away, I asked my doctor about it, and he couldn't tell what it was, so he sent me to a dermatologist. Turned out to be a basal cell carcinoma. I also had Mohs surgery to remove it. No big deal. I didn't need any follow up procedure because it was so small; I have a little "pit" on my nose, which you'd never notice if I didn't tell you about it. The surgeon said "If you have to get cancer, this is the kind to get." 

So, happy ending, but I sometimes worry that I'll get another one. Once you've had it, you're more likely to get it again. I'm very careful about sun exposure.


----------



## Jules (Jan 21, 2022)

As @Kaila said, you really can’t seem to catch a break.   

Happy Birthday to Joey.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

@Aneeda72
Did you get your face wound infection beat back?
And, I hope that Joey is okay, and not sick from the other place's covid cases.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes, we are concerned about you @Aneeda72


----------



## Trila (Jan 27, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Sadly, my incision has become infected.  I don’t know how since I have followed his instructions and I have used sterile pads to clean my face and put the Vaseline on.  . I will have to go to the instant care tomorrow and have it checked. Their are about 8 places showing infection, I think you can see 4 of them on the picture.View attachment 204775


That is awful, I'm sorry for what you are going through!  I hope they  give you something for the infection!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 27, 2022)

You have soldiered on through so much already, it's not fair, this shouldn't have happened, should it?


----------



## oldman (Jan 28, 2022)

Here's my daughter from about 3 weeks ago when she had her cancer removed. They had to go slow. The doctor would cut off a little and biopsy it and keep doing it until it showed no more cancer. Picture:


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

That is so sad, @oldman 
But it looks like they did a good job. 
Thank you for sharing and explaining it, too.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 29, 2022)

It is one thing after another for you Aneeda. I am praying you are healing and will be back soon.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through Aneeda. I'm not a doctor and I'm not going to give advice, but have you tried essential oils? Both lavender and tea tree will help to fight infection and aid healing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

oldman said:


> Here's my daughter from about 3 weeks ago when she had her cancer removed. They had to go slow. The doctor would cut off a little and biopsy it and keep doing it until it showed no more cancer. Picture:
> 
> View attachment 205770


Oh Lord, that looks painful... sorry to hear your daughter is going through such a hard time, poor woman.. please pass our best wishes for a full recovery onto her ..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Hoping to hear from you, @Aneeda72


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 29, 2022)

Are you okay @Aneeda72


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2022)

@Aneeda72 .. please be well.


----------

